# More Duval Crap



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Governor Deval Patrick hires chief of staff for his wife, gives her office

BOSTON -- First there was the million-dollar gala. Then there were the helicopter rides. Now Gov. Deval Patrick is spending taxpayer dollars on staff for his wife.

Full Story


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Don't forget about his new ride. He just leased a new Cadi on our dime at over $1200 a month.


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

That price is not right- a "lease" for a Cady for a 36 month term would be $100 less than a full purchase price.


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

*More taxes

Patrick bill lists new tax proposals*
*By DAN RING *
*[email protected]* 
BOSTON - Gov. Deval L. Patrick today unveiled a bill that would impose new taxes on the telecommunications industry and give cities and towns the right to increase taxes on restaurant meals, hotel and motel rooms.

Patrick said the legislation is aimed at helping lower property taxes and giving communities new ways to raise revenues and control costs.

"People and businesses succeed when communities succeed," Patrick said at a press conference at Watertown Town Hall with Lt. Gov. Timothy P. Murray. "When communities succeed, the commonwealth succeeds."
http://www.masslive.com/news/republican/newslog/index.ssf?/mtlogs/mass_therepublican/archives/2007_02.html#238206


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

> Barbara Anderson, executive director of Citizens for Limited Taxation, was already concerned about putting a tax-and-spend Democrat back in the corner office.
> 
> This hire puts the governor's spending on even shakier ground, especially as Gov. Patrick asks cities and towns to brace for a $1 billion shortfall.
> 
> ...


I am so glad I live in NH


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

Get ready for a Mass. mass exodus to NH.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

This is BS


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Together We Can.......pay for my perks


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

I wonder if it was that drunk ass trooper shown on fox 25 who suggested to Deval to get the Cadi ??????:bat: :bat:


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

JoninNH said:


> I am so glad I live in NH


I escaped to Rhode Island, where our corrupt politicians are respectable, old-school mobsters.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Nachtwächter said:


> Get ready for a Mass. mass exodus to NH.


Fuck that....you guys elected him!!!!:mrgreen:....Jon, Lets get that fence up quick


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Fuck that....you guys elected him!!!!:mrgreen:....Jon, Lets get that fence up quick


We need how many miles of chain link? LOL

It reminds me of the senior prank I played some years ago... it involved putting a checkpoint Charlie like sign at the Welcome to Massachusetts sign at the border...

"You are now leaving the American Sector..."

and on the MA side heading North...

"Welcome to New Hampshire. Free at last."


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

I checked out his web site, www.devalpatrick.com , which he used to spread his many campaign lies to the dumbasses who elected him, and he has a whole page devoted to his bullshit about *"Streamlining Spending"*
http://www.devalpatrick.com/issues_spending.cfm


Some of the noteworth quotes are:



> *My Vision for Our Future*





> I want a state government that is fiscally responsible and efficiently managed. I want a rational revenue structure, sensible tax policy and fair distribution of state resources, and government agencies that are organized to deliver services effectively and professionally. In my administration, we will balance our budget and plan better, both regionally and statewide, so that we are governing in our best long-term interests.
> We will cut wasteful spending and implement effective cost controls.
> *Closing the Gap *
> 
> As governor, I will deliver annual savings to the taxpayers upwards of $735 million.




How many more days until we can vote him out of office? I'll have to do the math. . . .


----------



## Bruschi54 (Jan 19, 2007)

It will all be over in 3.5 years when he runs for president. Anybody know what Weld or Celluci are doing??


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Not soon enough?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Ohhh he streamlined spending...he's spending it faster than anyone else prior!



Jeepy said:


> *"Streamlining Spending"*


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

SOT, I never understood what you saw in the guy...maybe you just wanted to be able to say that your next door neighbor was "the governor"... </IMG>


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

NY State Comptroller Allen Hevasi just get fired and faced criminal charges for using paid state employees to take care of his wife, so what you give the person a fancy name and thats okay, she wasnt elected Govenor, was she? Then again, if shes as pushy as some wives I know maybe he didnt have a choice...


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Here's a thought........does Massachusetts have anywhere in our Constitution or law a recall procedure? It has happened in other states namely California.
Maybe , just maybe we could turn the tables and start a campaign under his old slogan:

Together We Can.............fire your ass.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

209 said:


> NY State Comptroller Allen Hevasi just get fired and faced criminal charges for using paid state employees to take care of his wife, so what you give the person a fancy name and thats okay, she wasnt elected Govenor, was she? Then again, if shes as pushy as some wives I know maybe he didnt have a choice...


She does seem like she may be an arrogant 8itch


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

USMCTrooper said:


> Maybe , just maybe we could turn the tables and start a campaign under his old slogan:
> 
> *Together We Can.............fire your ass.*


:rock: That's a great idea, *USMC*!! He's such a prick; how in the world did so many people vote for him in the first place?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

The SMARTEST thing this guy could do would be to say, whoops I was wrong...


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Every time I am tempted to move to MA to enhance my marketability (and my CS score) shit like Deval reminds me and I end up doing 100,000 hail marys for even considering the move.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

USMCTrooper said:


> Here's a thought........does Massachusetts have anywhere in our Constitution or law a recall procedure? It has happened in other states namely California.
> Maybe , just maybe we could turn the tables and start a campaign under his old slogan:
> 
> Together We Can.............fire your ass.


I think it happened to the Conneticut's governor when he used a state contractor to do renovations to his house for free! OH! that would mean all the Massachusetts politicians in the House and Senate would be recalled.


----------



## DeputyFife (Jun 28, 2005)

*Patrick Bans State Contractors From Hiring Illegal Immigrants* Last Edited: Friday, 23 Feb 2007, 7:39 PM ESTCreated: Friday, 23 Feb 2007, 7:38 PM EST







Massachusetts Governor Deval PatrickBy DAVID WEBER
Associated Press Writer
BOSTON -- Gov. Deval Patrick signed an order Friday calling for fines and contract termination for state contractors who hire illegal immigrants.

The executive order, effectively immediately, requires contractors working on state projects to certify they will not knowingly use undocumented workers and will not accept altered or falsified documents from their employees. The order also requires the contractors to verify workers' immigration status without engaging in unlawful discrimination. "I understand how most undocumented immigrants enter Massachusetts seeking opportunities, jobs and a better way of life, and I support balanced immigration reform," Patrick said in a prepared statement. "But undocumented workers cannot work on state contracts, and we must enforce the law."
Patrick spokesman Jose Martinez said the order does not change the law, but provides an enforcement tool to use against employers who try to underbid their competitors by employing undocumented immigrants at lower wages.
"It's all about fairness to other businesses that play by the rules," Martinez said, adding that the order was the manifestation of campaign promise to address illegal immigration.
An immigrant and refugee advocate criticized Patrick's action, saying it could lead to employers discriminating against legal immigrants despite the order's explicit admonition against that.
Ali Noorani, executive director of the Massachusetts Immigrant and Refugee Advocacy Coalition, said employers will feel they must act as immigration enforcement agents. The nation's lack of an easily accessible central clearinghouse for immigration status information will make employers wary of hiring immigrants, he said.
"The effect will be that employers will say, 'You look like an immigrant, you sound like an immigrant, you say you are an immigrant. I'm not sure I want to take the risk to hire you,'" Noorani said.
Illegal immigration became an issue during last fall's gubernatorial campaign after Patrick's Republican opponent, Kerry Healey, criticized him for saying he favored giving driver's licenses to illegal immigrants. Patrick defended his stance, saying it would be an effective way for the government to document the immigrants. He later backed away from that position, saying the objective could be better achieved by another method.
Shortly after taking his oath of office last month, Patrick scaled back an agreement ex-Gov. Mitt Romney had signed just weeks earlier with U.S. Immigration and Customs Enforcement to have state police take on immigration enforcement duties.
Patrick said the state police should focus on their existing crime-fighting functions. Instead, he worked out an agreement calling for state prison officers to assist federal officials in identifying illegal aliens.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

DeputyFife said:


> *Patrick Bans State Contractors From Hiring Illegal Immigrants* Last Edited: Friday, 23 Feb 2007, 7:39 PM ESTCreated: Friday, 23 Feb 2007, 7:38 PM EST
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Deval is putting the screws to businesses/corporations; going to get tax money from them even if it kills. Oh yeah, it kills. Verizon has decided to hold off on any further "investments" (read: DETAILS) in cities/towns until this "tax issue" is settled. Thanks, Deval!


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Just me or does he look like Tiger Woods? Whatever, they both suck.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

He does look like a compressed Tiger Woods or a stretched out Gary Coleman.

I met him on the campaign trail once and he had the worst breath. I wanted to give him a mint or something.

Does anyone watch 30 Rock. Everytime the guy who plays the NBC Page comes on screen I think of presidential candidate John Edwards.


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

I heard from verizon today on my detail that the FIOS is going dead because everytown they try to get into needs special permission and town vote to let them offer cable tv. He said the towns are extorting them, like give us a baseball field, help us on the library infrastructure. In other states they don';t have this problem. I think it sucks, not only because I am losing details, but it establishes a monopoly where Comcast and Charter are your only choices. Kinda like our car insurance.


----------



## DeputyFife (Jun 28, 2005)

Published: 03/01/2007
Patrick budget would make sweeping cuts
*By Steve LeBlanc*
*Associated Press*

BOSTON - Gov. Deval Patrick is proposing sweeping cuts across state government - from police overtime accounts to local tourism programs and pediatric hospitals - in the budget plan he unveiled yesterday. 
In recent weeks, Patrick has focused on new spending and new programs featured in the plan, but the budget also includes deep cuts, which Patrick says are necessary to close a $1.3 billion spending gap. 
Among those cuts is the elimination of a $10 million state police overtime account and a dramatic reduction in water and sewer rate relief for households that rely on the Massachusetts Water Resources Authority. The budget would cut the relief package from $25 million to $15 million. 
Others include a $19 million reduction to hospitals that provide pediatric care for uninsured children, a $22 million cut in local tourism spending, and $35 million in savings by more quickly identifying people not eligible for Medicaid. 
Some of the proposed reductions are direct cuts while others reflect a slowing in the rate of growth, including a $58 million reduction in anticipated increases in nursing home reimbursements. 
At the same time, Patrick's executive office budget grows at about 9 percent, or about double the rate of the rest of budget. Patrick said the growth, from nearly $5.1 million to more than $5.5 million, is due in large part by his decision - and the decision of Lt. Gov. Tim Murray - to accept a salary. Patrick's salary is $140,535; and Murray's is just under $125,000. 
Former governor Mitt Romney and former Lt. Gov. Kerry Healey declined the salary. 
Patrick's plan also was coming under increasing criticism from business groups who said Patrick's call to close "corporate loopholes" was actually a significant increase in business taxes at an economically vulnerable time for the state. Patrick's proposed $26.7 billion spending plan represents a 4 percent increase over the budget approved last year.
The budget has increases in local aid, expands kindergarten and puts more police on the street in part by cutting Medicaid and other state programs.
One of the biggest challenges facing Patrick was how to close the budget gap while still trying to make good on a number of key campaign pledges, from reining in property taxes to hiring more police.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

WTF.....cut police, cut health care for kids....get a salary and then a caddy....


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Critics blast Deval's cuts to human services, needy: Say gov's budget plan contradicts promises*



By *Casey Ross & Jessica Van Sack*

After pledging to protect funding for poor and vulnerable citizens, Gov. Deval Patrick is facing harsh criticism for slashing salaries for social workers, reducing services for the mentally ill and eliminating water-rate relief for cash-strapped homeowners.


----------



## ferus fidelitas (Aug 23, 2005)

how long before Deval Patrick and his fellow demorats propose affirmative action status for illegal aliens.... ? YES, they are that stupid, p c. and misguided.....

deval patrick is the same guy who overturned Gov Romney's cuts. He was also supported by 100% of the democ rats in the senate and legislature that over ruled ALL but one of Romney's proposed cuts in squandered spending - the liberal democ rats are solely responsible for the deficit... and those that voted for them... Romney and Healey did not even accept a salary. let alone social secrataries for their spouses... democrats suck


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

http://www.coupedeval.com


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

DeputyFife said:


> Among those cuts is the elimination of a $10 million state police overtime account


Gotta love it. Halfway into a fatal accident investigation or an armed standoff: "Let's go home, boys. Our shift's about to end..." :mrgreen:


----------

